# Why not full HD locals?



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Is there some technical reason that D* does not have full HD in local markets (Portland, Or for instance - no CW or PBS in HD, just the usual 4)? (or is their website not up to date?)

DTV has full HD in all the 'typical' local channels (ABC,CBS,Fox, NBC, CW, PBS) so it is certainly possible.

Also, why not full HD in the Turbo HD packages (or full channels for that matter), a bit strange marketing if not some technical reason (such as spot beam limitations)

PS: I assume HD is mpeg4, true? If so then with its inherent smaller use of BW, some other reason??

I am likely to switch to Dish when DTV contract over, so would like to NOT make a HD step backward, especially locals!!

Thanks for any real info (no Harry Potter please)!


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Retrans agreements, uplink capacity and infrastructure, downlink capacity, etc etc etc


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

BTW - 
Echostar = E*
DirectTV= D*
DTV = Digital Television ~ ATSC OTA


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Mertzen said:


> Retrans agreements, uplink capacity and infrastructure, downlink capacity, etc etc etc


Surely all those CWs and PBS WANT to be carried in HD, and as I said, DTV has them?

Does dish still hardball these agreements, I do see dish in skirmishes that you just never see with DTV?

I actually wonder if the spot beam capacity is not there, or the spot beams are too large and thus not as usable as could be?

Strange though, when they claim most HD locals of anyone, just they are not complete as DTV (and I assume cable)!! A slight misrepresentation to me, but marketing is king, or should I say BS is king!!

Just really expected better from Dish, that's all!


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

RVRambler said:


> Surely all those CWs and PBS WANT to be carried in HD, and as I said, DTV has them?
> 
> Does dish still hardball these agreements, I do see dish in skirmishes that you just never see with DTV?
> 
> ...


As noted above; it may be more a capacity issues, with retransmission agreements thrown in. Also, in most markets the spot beams fro every DMA is fro 5 HD channels; some have six (New York, Chicago, Denver, Los Angeles). Also, in the case of Denver, they have Denver, Grand Junction and Cheyenne HD on the spot beam. But, for Colorado Spirngs, they are alone on their spot beam occupying only four slots for the particular spotbeam.

The following link:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-uplink-center/

Lists all the allocations by spot beam and satellite. This may answer your question.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It's all about lack of capacity @ the HD level. It's not just a locals issue either. My RSN's are only HD during live games and some games are not carried in HD. It's not the RSN's fault, since at least one of them are in HD 24/7 (Sports Time Ohio) on cable and D*.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Why HD at all?

Despite all the threads on it, I still don't understand the obsession. In fact, I'm rapidly becoming opposed to it (no longer just neutral). It's like everybody running around with iPods and texting on cell phones, then falling into open manholes like something out of the Three Stooges.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Some markets have gotten CW in HD in the past year. If your market has transponder space it may happen eventually.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Why HD at all?


That's how I felt until I bought an HD set.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Why HD at all?


!rolling :rolling: :lol::lol:

Good one!


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I am under the impression that Dish (and DirecTv) will have to provide all the local HD channels in a market in a few years. I think it is 15% by Feb. 2010, 30% in 2011, 60% in 2012, and 100% in 2013. 

I have heard it called the "carry one, carry all" requirement.


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> Why HD at all?


Only a valid question if the only thing you're watching is Oprah.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Why HD at all?
> 
> Despite all the threads on it, I still don't understand the obsession. In fact, I'm rapidly becoming opposed to it (no longer just neutral). It's like everybody running around with iPods and texting on cell phones, then falling into open manholes like something out of the Three Stooges.


I do agree that HD is hyped quite a bit and many folks don't really give a rip about it. (ask my Mom if HD is worth it) There is a bit of an obsession out there for sure. However, HD picture quality is miles above SD (IMHO) and is the wave of the future. It is getting hard to purchase a non HD TV set anymore and HD is definitely on the grow and here to stay.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

butters said:


> I do agree that HD is hyped quite a bit and many folks don't really give a rip about it. (ask my Mom if HD is worth it)


My Mother-In-Law didn't think HD was that big a deal until she got her channels in HD and now complains how fuzzy and blurry her SD channels look. 

She's in her 70s.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RVRambler said:


> Is there some technical reason that D* does not have full HD in local markets (Portland, Or for instance - no CW or PBS in HD, just the usual 4)? (or is their website not up to date?)
> 
> DTV has full HD in all the 'typical' local channels (ABC,CBS,Fox, NBC, CW, PBS) so it is certainly possible.
> 
> ...


$$$$

Its all about the money, companies wanting to get paid by sats to transmit their channels... And how they all negotiate agreements...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

scooper said:


> BTW -
> Echostar = E*
> DirectTV= D*
> DTV = Digital Television ~ ATSC OTA


Or even better...

Echostar = Dishnetwork (since Echostar is a company that only builds hardware now)
DirectTV= DirecTV
DTV = Digital Television ~ ATSC OTA

And not use abbreviations with one letter and *


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Why HD at all?
> 
> Despite all the threads on it, I still don't understand the obsession. In fact, I'm rapidly becoming opposed to it (no longer just neutral).


Are you also opposed to kids being on your lawn?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Jeremy W said:


> Are you also opposed to kids being on your lawn?


Well, yeah actually, since they would have no legitimate reason to be there, it would be trespassing. But it won't be an issue since there are no kids within a quarter of a mile or so and the closest ones have their own lawn of several acres.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> Why HD at all?.





BarryG said:


> That's how I felt until I bought an HD set.


I agree with Barry. I though I had a darn good picture---until my TV went out and I bought a HDTV (price was about the same as the analog set I was looking at). IMO, HD really is as amazing as they advertise


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Why HD at all?
> 
> Despite all the threads on it, I still don't understand the obsession. In fact, I'm rapidly becoming opposed to it (no longer just neutral). It's like everybody running around with iPods and texting on cell phones, then falling into open manholes like something out of the Three Stooges.


I like'd talking to an operator when I picked up my crank phone and enjoyed listening to my Grammaphone.:sure:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I liked banging two rocks together to be heard at distances around a campfire in my loincloth.


----------



## loki993 (Apr 2, 2009)

RVRambler said:


> Is there some technical reason that D* does not have full HD in local markets (Portland, Or for instance - no CW or PBS in HD, just the usual 4)? (or is their website not up to date?)
> 
> DTV has full HD in all the 'typical' local channels (ABC,CBS,Fox, NBC, CW, PBS) so it is certainly possible.
> 
> ...


Hey just be happy that you have some locals in HD. My locals are out of Wichita, although its 5 hours away, they are not in Hd and apparently Dish has NO PLANS to make them HD ANYTIME soon. So basically if you live in western kansas you probably have Wichita locals and no HD locals. Half of a STATE. Seems like a pretty big market they're neglecting, but what do I know. Anyway id say be happy with what you have, id be ecstatic if I had just the 4 major networks in HD.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I like'd talking to an operator when I picked up my crank phone and enjoyed listening to my Grammaphone.:sure:


You got rid of your Gramophone? I still have mine. About 15 years ago I did have to have the spring motor repaired tho...

And it is getting harder to find the needles for it to be honest. I believe it is a Pathe' brand and the head assmebly swivels to allow it to play 78 RPM records that are in the normal side to side recording or the other format, Hill and dale, where the groove is straight and the bottom of the groove moves up and down. I believe that the Edison cylinders used that format too. I still have a Western Electric Rotary dial phone hooked up on the work bench.

I love old stuff.

Anybody need a 20Megabyte MF hard drive or 286 motherboars?

Cheers


----------

